# The Hong Kong Artist "Gateway", French Artist Philippe Charmes



## artbox2020 (Oct 23, 2020)

it describes how potato faces the dilemma between protecting the small potato and constraining its growth when being wrapped in a shell. By recording the process of potato struggling to get rid of the protection of shell and burgeoning, this work demonstrates the tenacity of Hong Kongers who are dauntless and trying to survive in facing of the pandemic. Philippe wants to emphasize the concept of struggle, life and persistence through the work "Shell". He encourages the public to brave the difficulties and fight against the pandemic. 
Hong Kong International Youth Artists Society (The Art Box), by the illustration of the multicultural creativity and art, to shares the essence of the culture and enables the artists and the public to explore the value and creativity in art .


----------

